# القيادة الوقائية درس هام جدا جدا (( بوربوينت))



## seed255 (16 يناير 2010)

تؤكد الدراسات التي أجراها خبراء النقل والمرور أن معظم السائقين لديهم المقدرة على القيادة أكثر أماناً 
مرتين من قيادتهم المعتادة حيث من الممكن أن يقوم الفرد منا بتقدير درجة قيادة السيارة لرحلة واحدة 

(مشوار) بمقياس عشر درجات بحيث يخصم درجة واحدة عن كل انتهاك لسلامة المرور كالتجاوزات الخطرة 

والقيادة اسرع او ابطأ من المقرر أو عدم احترام لوحات وعلامات المرور والمناورات المتهورة وغيرها من 

المخالفات ومن ثم يمكنه التعرف على جودة قيادته من عدمها وهذا اكبر تأكيد على مقدرتنا بقيادة السيارات 

اكثر اماناً لورغبنا وبالتالي يمكن تجنب الوقوع في مستنقع الحوادث الدامي!!! اذاً نحن نقود سياراتنا وفي 

اذهاننا متى نصل لاكيف نصل حيث من الممكن ان نصل ولكن بعد ان نكون عرضنا انفسنا للمخاطر واوقعنا 

غيرنا في المهالك ثم نكرر ذلك في كل مرة نقود فيها السيارة مع اننا كثيراً مانتحدث عن خطورة الحوادث 

وان فلاناً وعلاناً قد ماتا بسبب حوادث السيارات ومع هذا فاننا لانرعوي عن ركوب المخاطر والعناد 

ونسيان الموت لحظة ركوبنا خلف المقود!! 

فى صيغة عرض تقديمى (( بوربوينت)) اليكم هذا الدورة التدريبية للاستفادة والايفاد


http://www.4shared.com/file/206286416/36613412/__2.html


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (25 يناير 2010)

مشكور أخي العزيز
تم تصحيح الرابط بناء على طلبك


----------



## احمد ابو جلال (26 يناير 2010)

مشكور مساهمة ممتازة


----------



## chemist555 (26 يناير 2010)

مشكور على البوربوينت


----------



## عمروصلاح (30 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## fraidi (1 فبراير 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووور


----------



## commando (1 فبراير 2010)

*جزاك الله كل خير*​


----------



## agharieb (24 أبريل 2010)

الله ينور ملف رائع


----------



## SAIFASAD (2 مايو 2010)

ممتاز ومشكووووووووووووووور جدا


----------



## mic mic (4 مايو 2010)

*جزاك الله كل خير*​


----------



## mahmoudsukar (9 ديسمبر 2010)

* شكرا*


----------



## ابراهيم55 (25 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكور ياستاذ


----------



## تمبيزة (25 ديسمبر 2010)

ارتباط الملف الذي طلبته غير صالح.


----------



## ابراهيم55 (25 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاءك الله خير


----------



## عشقي جنون (6 مارس 2011)

جزآكـ الله كل خير


----------



## ecc1010 (11 مارس 2011)

جززززززززززززززززززززززاك الله خيرااا


----------



## tomasz (11 مارس 2011)

الرابط لا يعمل


----------

